# Beneath the Channel



## j d worthington (Aug 16, 2007)

So to speak....

Stone Age Settlement Found Under English Channel - Yahoo! News

Title: "Stone Age Settlement Found Under English Channel", from LiveScience, by Heather Whipps, datelined Fri., Aug. 10, 2007.


----------



## Talysia (Aug 16, 2007)

I heard about this not too long ago, and once again I'm surprised at the things we find either beneath our feet or the waves.


----------



## The Ace (Aug 16, 2007)

We've always known it was there, in theory, but it's nice to see it borne out.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 9, 2007)

We see things on such short timescales that it's hard to perceive the physical world, the solid earth beneath our feet, as being in constant flux.  It always amazes me that in even so short a geological timespan as the Holocene, the world has changed so much.  Not only the Channel but the entire North Sea are creations of our current epoch.  What are now the Dogger Banks, a rich fishing ground in the North Sea, were 'Doggerland' not so long ago, and Mesolithic hunter-gatherers lived there.  

In South-East Asia, an entire continent (Sundaland) was drowned, creating the Indonesian archipelago we know today.  Stephen Oppenheimer's book _Eden in the East _offers an insight into the possible implications of the population dispersal that may have followed this process.


----------



## HardScienceFan (Sep 9, 2007)

hey, i read *Paleoceanography*,you don't need to tell me this


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 9, 2007)

Meh...

I have no idea what people know and what they don't know.  Although from your nick I could guess that you might know more than I do.  I do my best.  Anyway, I'm interested in the subject, so I post.  We can have a discussion.  You can tell me some things I _didn_'t know.  That's always the best outcome...

Besides, maybe other people aren't Palaeoceanographers.  Just my luck I end up lecturing you.


----------



## HardScienceFan (Sep 9, 2007)

welcome to the insomniac club
Always glad to see more Irish
i am Dutch and the customary insouciance and insanity is there,
 of course


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 9, 2007)

Cheers.  

(I'm Scottish, btw )

It's good to be here.  The level of discussion really is quite impressive compared to many of the places I've been (does that say more about my habits than anything else?).  

I like the Dutch.  Good footballers.  And most of you speak better English than the average person here...


----------



## HardScienceFan (Sep 9, 2007)

my mistake
cripes i know where Dundee City is.
probably bedtime,judging from that major faux pas
like saying Paris lies in Austria

Celtic fan myself,but don't hold that against me


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 9, 2007)

*bites his tongue*

I'm a Dundee United fan.  How does a Dutchman become a *cough* C....c fan?  What about Ajax, Feyenoord or PSV?!  (or Groningen, Twente, Go Ahead Eagles...?)


----------

